

Hacker High: Stories of Teenage Hackers Getting into the System - pthatcher
http://www.focus.com/fyi/it-security/hacker-high-10-stories-teenage-hackers-getting-system/

======
mplank
Its crazy what age kids are learning this stuff. I think hacking is the new
age Prank Call

